# Who's in to Birds



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

I know that 1am on a sunday mornign is not really the time to start a new thread but anyway....

I have regularly made reference to the parrot keeping hobby in threads especially with regards to exotics (parrot keepers can have them without a licence) and prices (to compare what will happen to herp morph prices)

Recently I have seen other peopkle post references as well. Adn I ahve received a few PM's hwere people have mentioned keeping parrots that make GTP's look like water dragons.

I am just wondering who is into birds and what you keep.

I still have a great interest in them but I dont keep any because you have to actually feed them. Almost daily for adults and, like, hourly for hatchies. Yuuuckkk!

Pics appreciated.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

i liked birds before snakes cause i have always had birds and thougt mum wounld never let me get a snake and atm i have just a few cocketiles cause my Galha that was just starting to talk started getting mean so sold him but in a few month's my mum is going to get a ecelctus and there realli kool !


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

There is a person on here who breeds eclectus. He should PM you.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

do you know who he is ?


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

ie NICK NAME ?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

I willl PM him and let him know


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

okies thankz ! 
do you know where he is ?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep, in NSW. I dont know how birds freight but I reckon they could.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah they do i we hvae enquired one other time !


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 26, 2006)

I love parrots, unfortunately i don't have the space for any at the moment, but i'd love a pair of electus and king parrots one day, sooner rather than later hopefully.


----------



## Rupes (Mar 26, 2006)

Peter: If I had the spare cash I would love to own a hyacinth macaw, african grey, and/or black cockatoo


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

eclectus's are amazing especialy the males' there fantastic talkers meant to be the best in the world along side the African Grey and Macaw and king parrots are great when we go up to eildon there are heaps and they come from everywhere to sit with ya (if ya have food )


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

1st preference? GTP or Macaw?


----------



## Rupes (Mar 26, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep, lovely, prefer scarlets myself but won't knock the hyacinth


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

there Awsum but i would go with an african grey !


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting that with birds it all about exotics. adds flavour to the "illegaly kept" thread. Where's Sdaji. I'd like some expert input there.

So what about natives. Whats the choice. Palm Cockatoo for me.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

ummm a cookaburra nah jk


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 26, 2006)

Snapped this at a friends place a few months ago.. there were two, but this is the only decent pic i got.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 26, 2006)

Well half decent, i was about 30m away..


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

wouldn't it come too you ofer them food and there the one's that normally come ! 
and i don't know if there native but i would have a either yellow tailed or red tailed black cookatoo if not a palm cockatoo


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

or forgot to mention the Australian Eclectus ! (srry)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Snow, both cockies you mention are native. Most cockies are. really only a few from neghbouring islands that arent.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

okies i prob should have cheacked my DSE sheet they sent me when i got my licence (will next time)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

In NSW lots of natives dont need a licence. You probably cant trust your sheet. Does it have Cacatua Gallerita (spelling bad) on it? white cockatoo


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

it dosen't have cockatoo at all i don't know why on that side of thing it onli has Major Mitchelles(pink cockatoo) and i would also have one of them ! i will have to get the schedule and licencing sheet's again!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Cacatua Leadbeaterii or something like that I guess. Maybe the rest are off licence. Or not allowed to be kept.


----------



## Rupes (Mar 26, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> 1st preference? GTP or Macaw?




ewwww thats a hard one, can i have BOTH????

i think if i had to choose it would be the gtp...as ive always been paraniod about bird lice..
(im starting to itch now,,heehe)..
but if you get a Macaw...teach it to talk ..and say rude things , now thats just my type of fun....
Tammy


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 26, 2006)

Major Mitchelles are the best and whould be the only bird i'd keep but i might fall for a tawny or a big **** wedgie hey Zo


----------



## Rupes (Mar 26, 2006)

what about a tocan....i know im fantasy land but you know
pink flamingoes...
hehehe


----------



## Robbo (Mar 26, 2006)

i would like some gang gang cockatoos


----------



## hornet (Mar 26, 2006)

i used 2 breed zebra finches and king quail, i have a hand reared rainbow lori at the moment butr i wanna get back into breeding quailsl


----------



## Retic (Mar 26, 2006)

I like chicken.


----------



## Luke_ (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Did someone say birds???  

I have had birds since I was about ten, moved out of home recently and had to get rid of alot, the rest live at a friends house and I visit on weekends. Have started to get more serious about reptile since then and am enjoying the more peaceful lifestyle. 

Someone mentioned the work involved hand rearing, while I was at uni I thought I would make some extra cash rearing birds for people, it got to the point that I was spending as much as 8 hours a day feeding babies and an hour feeding the adults. Not much fun!

I will try throw in some pics for those who asked.


----------



## Luke_ (Mar 26, 2006)

and some more


----------



## Luke_ (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops, Didn't resize that one

one more.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 26, 2006)

I love me birds, I have 2 Plum head parrots, 2 eastern Rossellas both split to black, 2 princess Parrots, 2 redrumps, 4 Turquoise parrots, had and eclectus hen once but she wouldnt stop biting so rehomed her, and several differant finches such as Red faced Parrot finch, cordons, stars, White headed nuns, tri colours, painteds, and the good old Zebras belong to the 8 yr old daughter.
Woiuld love to have a Macaw but an eclectus scared me with her bites let a lone a beak that could take a finger off.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

Are your red rumps fast i always had to chase mine they were fast so we gave them away !


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

hey Luke_ my mum want's that hen!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Luke, are you sure your name isn't Lisa? One of our solicitors at work raised eckies and morph cockatiels to put herself through uni and also just recently moved out of home. Spooky!!


----------



## Luke_ (Mar 26, 2006)

Hell NO! Had to do abit of law as part of my study, lets just say I didn't really have a flair for it


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 26, 2006)

lol, I have to chase mine to, but the worst ones are the rosellas, our hen nearly broke her neck flying into her cage afetr a stray cat came into our yard, thier very flighty panicky birds.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

lols i our rainbows werent bad allthoug they didn't like hands they liked gloves but they were never bad with flying into things but our baby galah he used to fly down from the top
of his cage not that he was ever in it but he split his cheast open time after time so he had to go!


----------



## Davem54 (Mar 26, 2006)

My wife is into minature horses and birds. The 2 eckys we have used to live in the house but became a real handfull as you couldn't do anything without them getting involved. They now live outside in an aviary and will hopefully bred soon.My wife also has galahs ,rainbow lorrikets, budgies and cockatiels. She now become attached to my baby blue tongues and is looking after them as well.


----------



## swampie (Mar 26, 2006)

I've been a bird nut all my life with Aussie finches being my favourite , up untill a couple of years ago i had a large collection off them , amoung the species i kept were crimson finches (white and black bellied) ,gouldians ,painted firetails ,diamond firetails , masked, longtails , star , double bars ,blue faced parrots and some exotics. Nowdays i only have one bird a young major mitchels cockatoo ,he's one of the most affectionate birds i've come across and a real charector to.


----------



## amethystine (Mar 26, 2006)

the only bird I like are whistling kites


----------



## Ricko (Mar 26, 2006)

hey swampie have you been told that majors turn nasty when they get older even if they have been hand tame for a long time? just had a few people tell me this and i have never understood why they would turn nasty unless you neglected them for a while that is


----------



## Parko (Mar 26, 2006)

*chirp chirp*

I raised a tawny frogmouth when i was a youngster, it was a great experience. I also raised a magpie and reckon either of these two birds are fascinating characters. I'm not much into flashy colours when it comes to birds, i go for character.
Nowadays i have chickens and a rooster Lol.


----------



## swampie (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeh Ricko it happens with alot of parrot and cocky species , it happens for a number of reasons one of which you have stated above , some people dont understand that they are inteligent and emotional animals and when you start spending less time with them they start to missbehave cos they are'nt getting much attention anymore , they are like children if you dont put the time into them they can become little monsters .


----------



## vinspa (Mar 26, 2006)

we keep indian ring necks,mostache parrots,rosellas and superbs.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Mar 26, 2006)

we've got breeding gouldians (when i say we i mean dad owns them but i take care of them) got three young out of there nests and expecting a few more to pop out soon.. also just put the nesting box in with the cockatiels... saw them doing things that indicte eggs are on the way 

can anyone recomend some small parrots or other birds about the size of a budgie? got a spare cage and mum wants to get a pair of something... 

Megz

p.s good topic pete


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to have a male eclectus, which I saved from a breeder (he was going to drop a brick on him) because he couldn't fly. He was THE best pet I have ever had. I compare him to a 2 year old child, they know what they want, and how to get it!! He was such a clever little bugger, you would put him somewhere secure (locked cage) come back half an hour later and find him on the floor!

His favorite past-time was sitting on my stomach, with my hand on his back, and he would fall asleep! He had a very unfortunate accident where he went to say hello to the goat one day, and the goat ran away, but the chain hit him, and he dies later that night. I still miss the poor little guy, he had so many years left, but I know he is flying around in birdie heaven 

But I used to breed lots of aust.native parrots too, blue wings, scarlet chested, bourkes and various native quail.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 26, 2006)

ecelectus are so smart !


----------



## alby (Mar 26, 2006)

hey there i may be able to help yous out my family is big into birds....and we have a few hand raised eclectus birds my mum and dad bred and my brother has alot of other parrots he breeds also pm if anyone is interested


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a bunch of Australian finches in one great big aviary. Painted finches, Mask finches, red browed finches, star finches (cinnamon yellow), Diamond Firetails, Gouldians and Plumhead finches. I also have the exotic red faced parrot finches, a lone male golden shouldered parrot (he needs a girl, so if you know anyone......) and a male painted button quail (soon to be paired up). 

-H


----------



## Hickson (Mar 26, 2006)

Currently Ive got Cockatiels (Whites and Cinnamons), Princess (Blue and normal), Bourke's (Normal, Cream and Pink), Red Stars, Diamond Doves and King Quail. Over the years I've also had Galahs, Peachies, Masked and Fischer's Lovebirds, Red-rumps, Zebbies, Double-bars, Orangebreasts, Cordon's, Gouldians and Redfaced parrotfinches.

White Cockatiels are on two chicks that hatched a few days ago, Cinnamons are on three eggs due to hatch in a week.



Hix


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Megz, is your small cage like a budgie cage or is it an aviary. any of the neophema species are good birds (scarelts, bourkes, turqs) but they would need to be in an aviary. Otherwise, just buy one of hixies baby quarrions.


----------



## tweety2 (Mar 26, 2006)

i would love to own a macaw but alas will have to put that on the "wot to buy when i win tattslotto wish list", oh and an owl wouldnt go astray they are the kewlest looking birds


----------



## bubbaloush (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had over the years a yellow crested cockatoo who we bought already tamed n talking when we first moved to aus and he was the cheekiest character i've known always saying scratch cocky scratch cocky you go n give him a lil pat and he would bite you and say F off thought it was so amusin being young n all, then theres been two galahs, the last unfortunately got let out by my younger brother at the time and flew out the back door never to be seen again, she was so tame too.
And now all we have is a sky blue ringed neck parrot (dads) but dont know the sex of it yet as its too young for the ring to appear, and i'm looking at buying a hand raised cockatiel or any bird that is hand raised, prefer a smart one that will talk in the future but thats all ive seen that is hand raised, it will be for my daughters second birthday as she loves birds and i want another one! So if anyone breeds them in Adelaide can you PM me? Thanks


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love to get my hands on a baby eclectus to hand raise, but you aren't allowed to sell baby birds


----------



## zulu (Mar 27, 2006)

*re Whos*

I like cooked chook with mushrooms


----------



## Reptilegirl (Mar 27, 2006)

cheers pete... yeah its a smallish cage about 1m(H)x1m(L)x50cm(W) or something like that... i've already got a breeding pair of quarrions so dont really need any bubs i've got a white pearled, and a normal pearled... so i'd be after pearled ones anway... 
i was thinking about lovebirds.. anyone got any info on them? what are the best kinds to get? peachfaced, masked, fischers and i think there another kind?? also are they umm... tameable?
cheers
Megz


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 27, 2006)

Mite carring disease ridden creatures, go the bird-flu.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

so are people!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 27, 2006)

We have a pair of zebra finches bought as snake food to tempt a non feeder well over 5 years ago. We let them rear one set of chicks and decided that breeding these guys was not our cup of tea. They are charming companions though. The male sings with such passion and is such a dedicated suitor that they are quite a delight to have around.

I think that the personalilty and song of many of the birds are overlooked when selecting pets. Our humble little native zebra finches have both in spades. I think as "feeder finches" they were about $3 each and that was from a bird place.

to encourage birds around our home we planted a completely native garden with mostly bird attracting plants. We have also installed a couple of bird feeders and a nesting box. As a result woth most of the plants now reaching maturity our garden is always alive with birds of all shapes and sizes. The nesting box is used by galahs but was built to suit resellas. Ironically we saw an eastern rosella in our tall gum tree for the first time yesterday. We get a buzz every time we notice a new species visiting our garden. We a garden like ours keeping caged birds is not something we asprire to but we have thought about it a few times.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2006)

Couple of snaps from last weekend


----------



## imported_Mark (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.priam.com.au/documents/birds_4_sale.htm


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 27, 2006)

That is amazing!!! Imagine a similar reptile list. Chameleons, Retics, Anacondas, Caymans, Green Iguanas, Galapagos Tourtoises, Green Boas etc etc. Bird people are very privileged.


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2006)

hey, does anyone here know where i can get californian or bobwhite quail or any other american quail.

John


----------

